
An Unexpected Twist Lights Up the Secrets of Turbulence - pseudolus
https://www.quantamagazine.org/an-unexpected-twist-lights-up-the-secrets-of-turbulence-20200903/
======
pp19dd
Video of the actual research, showing the knotted vortex using their exotic
hydrofoils:
[https://youtu.be/Ja886GtHlcE?t=8](https://youtu.be/Ja886GtHlcE?t=8)

------
ncmncm
I don't understand why they are not using bio-luminescent plankton to
visualize this stuff.

Maybe it is too hard to make it perform on demand?

